# Difference between STIHL 440 & 441



## Jon Tyler (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Forum!

This place as well as the desire to buy chainsaws is addicting! Anyway, what's the difference between these saws. The website indicates the 441 as "having more torque over a broader RPM range" I know exactly what that means, but does this make the 441 a better/more desirable saw?


You Guys Rock!! -Jon


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not sure the 441 is a better saw than the legendary 044/440? The jury is still out on that one. From what I've read the 441 is smoother and less vibs but not as easy too work on or mod as the 440. Plenty of guys have both here so I'll let the experts compare.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## COLD_IRON (Feb 15, 2008)

441 replaced the 440 but...

441 is heavier - but has a better air filtration system and anti vibration system.

Some people swear by the 440 and think the 441 is junk, some people like their 441's. Just depends on opinion/user preference I guess.


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 15, 2008)

I know the 441 is about a half pound heavier. I'm glad I got the 440. That extra weight adds up after a couple of hours.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

COLD_IRON said:


> 441 replaced the 440 but...
> 
> 441 is heavier - but has a better air filtration system and anti vibration system.
> 
> Some people swear by the 440 and think the 441 is junk, some people like their 441's. Just depends on opinion/user preference I guess.



Very true. I like my 441, and I like the 044/440. Seriously, if you can find a new 440, buy that, unless you really want a smooth saw and arent worried about the extra weight. My only complaint about my 441 is I want to do mods to it, but Im too skeptical until its been proven that the mods wont damage the saw. The 440 and 441 are completely different saws. Only thong the same is the bar, chain, spark plug, and rim sprocket as far as I know


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Very true. I like my 441, and I like the 044/440. Seriously, if you can find a new 440, buy that, unless you really want a smooth saw and arent worried about the extra weight. My only complaint about my 441 is I want to do mods to it, but Im too skeptical until its been proven that the mods wont damage the saw. The 440 and 441 are completely different saws. Only thong the same is the bar, chain, spark plug, and rim sprocket as far as I know



If you want mods, I would try a muffler mod. What could it hurt? I know it is strato-charged but I've seen a lot of muffler modded 441's looks like they gain some power afterwards. Just don't go as big as the non strato saws. I would say two 1/2" id pipes would do it. There is a vid of a DN441 in the thread called "7900 VS DN441". It is pulling a 28" bar in the later vid.:greenchainsaw: When/if I get a 441 it is going to DN for sure!!


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Feb 15, 2008)

Page PA Plumber, he recently bought a 440 to accompany his 441.. He does have some posts for comparison. This should get you started http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=61297&highlight=PA+Plumber


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> If you want mods, I would try a muffler mod. What could it hurt? I know it is strato-charged but I've seen a lot of muffler modded 441's looks like they gain some power afterwards. Just don't go as big as the non strato saws. I would say two 1/2" id pipes would do it. There is a vid of a DN441 in the thread called "7900 VS DN441". It is pulling a 28" bar in the later vid.:greenchainsaw: When/if I get a 441 it is going to DN for sure!!



Thanks for that info. I am just waiting for a while to see what else develops. Im also waiting for the warranty to run out. I know there are ported 441's out there, so there has to be a way to hop them up, Im just not willing to guinea pig mine for testing new ideas. At least not yet...


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 15, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> I know the 441 is about a half pound heavier. I'm glad I got the 440. That extra weight adds up after a couple of hours.



The real difference is more than a pound, but the "catalog" weights of the 440 and 460 went up some, for some mysterious reason, when the 441 appeared....... 

.... and the 441 powerhead weights a tad more than advertised, unlike most other pro Stihls - I guess it has something to do with marketing the new saw, and trying to not scare off costumers.....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's my take on the 044/440 and 441:

441 operates at a bit higher rpm in the cut, resulting in slightly faster cutting. 441 uses less fuel and keeps the air filter cleaner much longer. 441 is smoother in the cut. I'd say they both make about the same torque, but the 441 makes it a bit higher rpm, allowing it to maintain a higher chain speed. 

I've never run a ported 440, but my 441 responded well to porting. It pulls an 8pin in hardwoods with no trouble whatsoever.

Either saw cuts very well and would serve you well.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Here's my take on the 044/440 and 441:
> 
> 441 operates at a bit higher rpm in the cut, resulting in slightly faster cutting. 441 uses less fuel and keeps the air filter cleaner much longer. 441 is smoother in the cut. I'd say they both make about the same torque, but the 441 makes it a bit higher rpm, allowing it to maintain a higher chain speed.
> 
> ...



But that cant be right. The 441 is junk, remember? LMAO :monkey:


----------



## saxman (Feb 15, 2008)

The 441 is new technology, I prefer to embrace new things rather than live in the past. Just a little quirk in my personality. If we were all like some of the posters on this topic we would still be riding horses or travelling by steam locomotive. I like both things but their time has come and gone. I love my MS441 and glad I traded my 044 for it.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 15, 2008)

I did have both the 440 & 441 for awhile untill mt brother inlaw took the 440.
So i have run them back to back many times cutting fire wood.The winner is the 441 by a long way,it has a much better air filter system,less vibes and very smooth,better on fuel and if ya worried about weigth but a 18'' bar insted of a 20''.One thing that was differant with the 2 saws was the 441 had a # 8 sprocket and the 440 had a # 7 ,i changed the 441 to a # 7 whitch increased chain speed,helps a lot with the 25'' bar.

MS260
MS440
MS441


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 15, 2008)

Jon Tyler said:


> Anyway, what's the difference between these saws.




Like 10 pounds - see HERE - HAHAHAHA :monkey:


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

Stihlman441 said:


> I did have both the 440 & 441 for awhile untill mt brother inlaw took the 440.
> So i have run them back to back many times cutting fire wood.The winner is the 441 by a long way,it has a much better air filter system,less vibes and very smooth,better on fuel and if ya worried about weigth but a 18'' bar insted of a 20''.One thing that was differant with the 2 saws was the 441 had a # 8 sprocket and the 440 had a # 7 ,i changed the 441 to a # 7 whitch increased chain speed,helps a lot with the 25'' bar.
> 
> MS260
> ...



Dont ya mean a 7t rim decreased chain speed? 7t rim is usually stock, 8t rim will increase chain speed over a 7t.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry i got it around the wrong way


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

Stihlman441 said:


> Sorry i got it around the wrong way



No problem, I posted that for future people that may read this thread for information. I knew what ya meant.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have Pics to show differances Which one looks the best?????


----------



## maccall (Feb 16, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Dont ya mean a 7t rim decreased chain speed? 7t rim is usually stock, 8t rim will increase chain speed over a 7t.



Well, if you have long enough bar buried in wood it might very well be the way he said it, you might have to try to really know.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 16, 2008)

Stihlman441 said:


> I have Pics to show differances Which one looks the best?????



The 440 IMO, I like the old, square lines better than the rounded stuff.


----------



## grommet (Dec 24, 2011)

*magnum?*

what is the difference between the magnum and non-magnum in a 440 or 460?


----------



## The Burning Rom (Dec 24, 2011)

grommet said:


> what is the difference between the magnum and non-magnum in a 440 or 460?



Nothing that I know of. In fact, I don't think they made a non-magnum 440. Since we entered the MSxxx era of saws, the Magnum name has lost all meaning.


----------



## grommet (Dec 24, 2011)

*magnum?*



The Burning Rom said:


> Nothing that I know of. In fact, I don't think they made a non-magnum 440. Since we entered the MSxxx era of saws, the Magnum name has lost all meaning.



I wasnt sure...I have seen them advertised both ways for 440, 441, and 460s...same with MS acronym


----------



## The Burning Rom (Dec 24, 2011)

grommet said:


> I wasnt sure...I have seen them advertised both ways for 440, 441, and 460s...same with MS acronym



The 440, 441, and 460 are all MS models. Most around here drop the MS from in front of the model number during discussions. The change was made in 2000-2001. Prior to that, they were the 044av and the 046av. The MS441 is an evolution of the MS440.


----------



## MerchBanger (Dec 24, 2011)

IMO the 044/440 was the best saw ever made. I work with some that are from the 90's that still rip. I am stubborn about excepting new technology.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 24, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> I have Pics to show differances Which one looks the best?????



It's like comparing a Brazilian Bikini to a One Piece Swimsuit, the 440 wins in the looks department but the 441 wears an evening gown to work, and feels like it. Smooth, lots of anti-vibs, and sips fuel, even if she is a bit big in the hips.

I've always liked my women in thongs, but in saws the larger bottom girls (Stratos) are winning my heart. To each his own I guess. 



****I own multiples of both****


----------



## Big Saw man (Apr 28, 2013)

Jon Tyler said:


> Hello Forum!
> 
> This place as well as the desire to buy chainsaws is addicting! Anyway, what's the difference between these saws. The website indicates the 441 as "having more torque over a broader RPM range" I know exactly what that means, but does this make the 441 a better/more desirable saw?
> 
> ...



I see this is an old post, I have a 440mag and was given a 044 that has been sitting a few years. My 440 is about 4 years old when I got it the paint was still on the bar maybe 5 tanks of gas in it. Man this old 044 seems to out cut it. It is real strong . My buddy came down with his new 441. They told him it was a better saw. I told him to get a 440mag he said you can't get one now. I got a new 660 in Dec of 2012 for $1025 -25'' they wanted over $900 for a 440. Local they were over $100 more plus the tax. Both my 440 and 044 cut better than the 441. The 441 sounded quiet and a bit smoother but seemed to weight more? I have a new 660 never been started. I'd say it's next I'm sure the 661 is coming.


----------

